# what does "each" indicate on 28475?



## codeforever (Jun 17, 2012)

If there are 2 metatarsal fractures and one manipulation, I'm not sure what "each" means on code.  Do I need to add modifier or something?

Thanks


----------



## Donna T (Jun 18, 2012)

"Each" would mean each metatarsal.  So if there were 2 MT fx's and only one required a manipulation then you'd bill a 28475 (with manipulation) and a 28470 (without manipulation) along with the correct modifiers to signify which toes were fractured.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 18, 2012)

That would be each metatarsal.  
In some cases you would have more than one metatarsal that is fractured.


----------



## cwilson3333 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Metatarsal Fracture*

Metatarsal Fractures I don't think are coded with the "Toe" modifiers.  Those modifiers would be used on a Fracture of the Phalanx [toe] such as 28510 or 28515 if manipulated.

I use units for metatarsal fractures and add a comment note to the claim form on which metatarsals are fractured, 1st, 2nd, etc.

Would like to hear from other ortho billers on this scenario.

Thanks,
Cw


----------



## Donna T (Jun 20, 2012)

*MT fractures*



cwilson3333 said:


> Metatarsal Fractures I don't think are coded with the "Toe" modifiers.  Those modifiers would be used on a Fracture of the Phalanx [toe] such as 28510 or 28515 if manipulated.
> 
> I use units for metatarsal fractures and add a comment note to the claim form on which metatarsals are fractured, 1st, 2nd, etc.
> 
> ...



I just wanted to clarify that I was being generic by saying toes.  I was not stating that a "T" modifier needed to be used.  I agree with your comment otherwise.  The toe is defined as the area between the distal to the mid metatarsal-phalangeal joint so if the fracture falls within those areas then a "T" modifier would be appropriate.


----------



## cwilson3333 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Metatarsal Fractures*

I thank you for responding.  I learn something new every day and actually like getting these "second opinions".

Have a great day!

CW


----------

